# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Искусственное оплодотворение

## lisalisa

Уважаемые преданные, такая ситуация сложилась у моей подруги: она незамужем, детей нет, прекрасный человек с неплохим здоровьем (это важно), и вот к ней обращается ее коллега по работе, с которой она больше всего дружит в рабочем коллективе, и просит дать свою яйцеклетку для искусственного оплодотворения, затем эту яйцеклетку будет вынашивать эта самая коллега, которая забеременеть не может, но очень хочет иметь детей. Моя подруга - человек очень добрый и отзывчивый, сначала решила помочь этой бесплодной семье, а теперь вот призадумалась, нет ли здесь нарушения законов Бога, нет ли вмешательства в судьбу и карму. Я привела в пример Дурьодхану, его демоническую природу и трагическую судьбу, она (после просмотра "Махабхараты") еще больше призадумалась - вроде и помочь человеку хочется, но и как-то противоестественно это всё получается. Помогите разобраться. Мнение вайшнавов очень важно для нее, хотя она сама и не преданная (пока, надеюсь).

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Конечно, ситуация достаточно тонкая. Но такова реальность, в которой мы живём - в любой ситуации есть тонкости. В Ведических трактатах описываются истории, которые можно сравнить с вашей. Я не думаю, что в такой помощи есть ччто-то греховное, ведь речь не идёт о нарушении регулирующих принципов. Однако я настоятельно рекомендую при принятии решения получить благословения наставника и духовного учителя. В этом случае ситуация будет прозрачной и безопасной.

----------

